# Monsterlab gear



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

Just got my gear in the mail a few days ago tren e and test e and the coulor of the tren was super dark never see something so dark and strong smelling and thick like gelly almost. reminded me of the good old british dragon tren e 250 but i haven't seen something that good in ages so my question is have any of you guys try this shit out suppose to be European brand relay nice looking vials and packing.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 15, 2017)

Never heard of them. Sounds like some pip action though hehe


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

Na no pip but a ridiculous tren cough like i said the color and thickness is amazing is it ok to post pics here?


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> Na no pip but a ridiculous tren cough like i said the color and thickness is amazing is it ok to post pics here?



Sure it is bro


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

ok cool look at this color man have you ever seen something like it?
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Monsterlab is the shit


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy shit that looks like root beer lol. Never seen it. I'm sure others will chime in though. Pretty good stuff eh?


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 15, 2017)

Is that a reputable lab?  I wouldn't inject that in my body!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 15, 2017)

Mmmmmmmm love me some DARK tren. In my experience the darker the smoother. 

I can't tell is that a brown glass vial?  

Taste it, it should be kinda spicy. 


Damn I love tren.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2017)

That stuff looks like shit.  Way too dark for tren.  Looks burnt or something.

Anyway, nice first post OP


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

yeh been trying all kinds of brand for then and like i said back in the days when i bought British dragon for the first time all the boys at the gym said looks like fake and bla bla bla
Few years late it was rated ass the best tren ever hit the market. this tren is the same color and teaste. what i know a tren cant be to dark and if it is 300 ml/ml it shuld be this color or what you guys think.wil be trying to keep up with interesting posts thanks for your support guys.


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> Just got my gear in the mail a few days ago tren e and test e and the coulor of the tren was super dark never see something so dark and strong smelling and thick like gelly almost. reminded me of the good old british dragon tren e 250 but i haven't seen something that good in ages so my question is have any of you guys try this shit out suppose to be European brand relay nice looking vials and packing.



Tried their Anavar while back it was bunk


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm no expert in how the oil gets the color but I've had very good tren at a very light color and a little darker as well. Nothing close to that though. Try it and let us know how it goes after a few weeks


----------



## Miggie (Jan 15, 2017)

It a domestic Norwegian brand never seen in the US before kinda pricy if I remember it right


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

yes will do bud first impression is that it is good got a terrible tren cough so that is an indication that its tren and properly strong. Gofalcons did you get your Anavar here in the us from this monsterlab brand and are you sure it was the Scandinavian one not the us brands with similar names?


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> yes will do bud first impression is that it is good got a terrible tren cough so that is an indication that its tren and properly strong. Gofalcons did you get your Anavar here in the us from this monsterlab brand and are you sure it was the Scandinavian one not the us brands with similar names?


I only buy domestic and the packaging is very similar


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

ok cool the reason why i ask is becose i did some research before buying and dident find any negative feedback about this brand and you said it was bunk thats why i wanted to know if it was the same brand this one got phil heat on both box and sticker your did to right. i did find us brands name green monsterlab and monsterlabs but there packing paper material and not looking so exclusive like this one. actually first time i see a box and sticker that is entirely made of hologram material looks kinda cool


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> ok cool the reason why i ask is becose i did some research before buying and dident find any negative feedback about this brand and you said it was bunk thats why i wanted to know if it was the same brand this one got phil heat on both box and sticker your did to right. i did find us brands name green monsterlab and monsterlabs but there packing paper material and not looking so exclusive like this one. actually first time i see a box and sticker that is entirely made of hologram material looks kinda cool


The Anavar was bunk the tren could be gtg there's really only one way to find out but you shouldn't just go by the color of it IMO that means nothing


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

yes i know bud i have been using tren for the last 20 years first i look at the color because tren powder is yellow so darker more powder higher consentrate, then i smell it and even taste it, and last thing is i get tren cough if its legit stronger it is the more severe the cough is. by the way i find one pic of the anavar on there webpage 25 mg/caps looks massive man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2017)

It's got a hologram so it must be good


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

actually i think both sticker and box and everything is made of hologram material nothing is paper never seen something like it specially not a box


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 15, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's got a hologram so it must be good



Lol sounds like me I used to buy muscle tech products because the packaging looked so good so the product must be right?


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2017)

yeh everybody likes a nice good looking product i mean if its printed home withe a printer then its probable made home in somebody kitchen ha ha


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> yes i know bud i have been using tren for the last 20 years first i look at the color because tren powder is yellow so darker more powder higher consentrate, then i smell it and even taste it, and last thing is i get tren cough if its legit stronger it is the more severe the cough is. by the way i find one pic of the anavar on there webpage 25 mg/caps looks massive man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally hate tren man the sides are unbearable for me


----------



## Ray (Jan 16, 2017)

yeh well i hate the sides to but the result is better then anything ells by the way tren and anavar is a good stack will buy some orals to my cycle anavar or turinabol let see with one is on sale.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 16, 2017)

Gofalcons said:


> Lol sounds like me I used to buy muscle tech products because the packaging looked so good so the product must be right?



Actually Phil Heath left muscletech for this company.


----------



## Miggie (Jan 16, 2017)

Bro its not hologram its called laser material and is the most expensive printing material on the market haven't seen any other brand use it on boxes reason is simple its just to expensive. Anything with Phil on it gotta be good LOL


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2017)

Shut the **** up about the cough meaning it's good. I've had "tren" cough from tne and testC, and full powered trenE 250 from an extremely reputable source that was light colored and never even had a throat tickle. 

Ain't no ****in hologram on it either. Just a plain label. I can piss in a bottle and as long as there's a hologram there's someone out there that would pin it.


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Shut the **** up about the cough meaning it's good. I've had "tren" cough from tne and testC, and full powered trenE 250 from an extremely reputable source that was light colored and never even had a throat tickle.
> 
> Ain't no ****in hologram on it either. Just a plain label. I can piss in a bottle and as long as there's a hologram there's someone out there that would pin it.


Tool still talking crap lol what's up bro?


----------



## Ray (Jan 16, 2017)

are you blind bud isent this a hologram? talk about being moody


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2017)

Gofalcons said:


> Tool still talking crap lol what's up bro?



I was pissed off that the ****in Cowboys were catching up


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I was pissed off that the ****in Cowboys were catching up



That was a hell of a game man


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 16, 2017)

It's got a hologram and Phil heath. Sounds legit to me. Have at it bro!


----------



## automatondan (Jan 16, 2017)

Ray said:


> ok cool the reason why i ask is becose i did some research before buying and dident find any negative feedback about this brand and you said it was bunk thats why i wanted to know if it was the same brand this one got *phil heat* on both box and sticker your did to right. i did find us brands name green monsterlab and monsterlabs but there packing paper material and not looking so exclusive like this one. actually first time i see a box and sticker that is entirely made of hologram material looks kinda cool





silvereyes87 said:


> It's got a hologram and Phil heath. Sounds legit to me. Have at it bro!



Its actually got Phil Heat on it....... which makes it even more legiterer.....


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I was pissed off that the ****in Cowboys were catching up



lol let it go man the falcons were just gonna take them out anyways they had a good run though


----------



## bronco (Jan 16, 2017)

No FUKIN way I would pin that shit


----------



## paul.method (Jan 20, 2017)

The stuff you buy, is it this dark?


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2017)

yes its dark and smells strong tren i have been looking on other forums many trusted users say its what the pros use one week in and start to get annoying pumps both in the muscules and the back. my body temperature up and sweating like a pig all this after one week lets see what happens after now i am on 2 ml with is 600 mg will up to 3 ml tomorrow. yes its phil heat on it its abviusly the new brand that he backs up but if i understand this right its a local Scandinavian brand that just got international. i have seen like mayby 10 shops selling it on the net. and the one i bought it from all of them have a new year sale now so i will order one more anavar now and see how it works i know that var and tren and maybe some stanzo is a good cycle


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2017)

yeh dark here is some more pics
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dark and thick like gel and reminds me of schering primobolan zero pip or discomfort when inject smooth like silk

Monsterlab 300 mg/ml mix lots of info on the manufacturers webpage monsterlab1


----------



## Miggie (Jan 23, 2017)

yeh been reading a lot of this brand lately most pros use it but its ****ing expensive like 100 for a test enenthate but premium quality one of my palls told me that most of the pros buy stuff from Germany and Scandinavia because there high quality standards if you have the money why not. This brand is like British dragon when they started no body knew about them and everybody was like its shit its bunk but after they used it never wanted to use something ells again let me know how your stuff works out I already find lots of online shop selling this brand.


----------

